# I bought a dwarf



## Annabellarose (Aug 24, 2009)

I hope that the moderators of this board can leave this up as I really, really need help.

I bought a dwarf this weekend. Can anyone point me toward resources? I was thinking about how Riverdance contacted a university and was working with them on her brindle filly. Do any of you know any universities that research dwarfism in horses or humans, etc.?

I know that I am never going to be able to turn him out with other horses as he is just too small and fragile and would not be able to move out of harms way fast enough.

I will be calling my vet as soon as his office opens this morning, but I know that he will not be prepared for this as we have discussed this issue before.

This foal is not even 3 1/2 months old yet and I know that he was weaned the moment I bought him. He's eating grain (not the kind of grain that I would like him to eat, but he eats it well and I will leave that alone for now), hay, and he is drinking water like an ol' pro. He poops the most beautiful poops and he seems to be peeing well as well. He is comforted by knowing that there are other horses in the barn (a pregnant mare is in the stall next to him at night and I am keeping my new show gelding in during the day), but I know that he is lonely. He was separated from his mother as well as from a herd and run through a sale all in one day.

I spent some time with him in his stall (a 10' by 10' and it truely does "dwarf" him) on Saturday afternoon between settling in my new show gelding and running out to Tractor Supply (THANK GOD for Tractor Supply and it being open until 8 PM on Saturday!) for a bag of something similar to what he was eating and a pan small enough and short enough for him to eat it out of as well as a itty, bitty, teeny, tiny water bucket. I spent some time with him in his stall yesterday between constructing a 16' by 16' "playpen" out of "hog panels" (I covered all sharp edges with split waterhose and zip ties) and my usual Sunday farm/barn chores.

I thought that I would like to get a tiny, just weaned, pygmy goat as a companion for him, but I can't find any pygmy goats near me. I do know how to properly care for a goat as I have had a couple of pet goats in the past.

I KNOW that this is a controversial issue and I am NOT going to get into pedigrees and I want people to know that I bought him to provide him a better life, not because I thought that he was cute nor did I deliberately seek out a dwarf. I want to work with anyone that does research on dwarfism in horses/Miniature Horses or the genetics of dwarfism, etc.

I will post more later...


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 24, 2009)

First, congratulations. You have a wonderful big heart.

Janell and Bill from this and Little Bits forum, Gini from here and SO many others will no doubt answer.

A pygmy goat is a wonderful idea.


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 24, 2009)

I will post more after I do chores. I have had a darwf for 9 years.

Okay

There are a couple threads on dwarfs for feeding etc. you can look up on here.

Dwarves can lead very good lives with some care:

But dwarfs need more protein than a regular mini. You need to watch the hooves, try to keep them from angling to any degree (sometimes splinting for their first year helps). If you don't they may slip their pastern off the coffin bone making a right degree angle. Which makes life difficult. So have your ferrier figure out where his hooves are at right now and take action! There is a lady who makes dwarf sized shoes that seem to help, there are posts on here about it.

Usually their first year they seem almost normal, but as they get into their first year they can run into trouble.

Next, you need to pay attention to teeth - as a baby its not going to be so bad, but make sure your vet has the tools to do floats. You need to try to float at least 2 times a year if not 4 as they get peaks faster than normal minis.

Once they start getting to age three you have to pay attention to teeth as the adults will come in and sometimes the baby won't leave, crowding the mouth. And the mouth gets crowded anyways and sometimes produces parrot mouth or or monkey mouth, which is not a bad thing, they learn to live with it if you keep their teeth floated.

This past year - Arnold held his own, he didn't need floating at all this year, but he is 9.

Pot bellies - happen. Sorry, but the best you can do here is just make sure you are not overfeeding hay. Dwarfs get pot bellies, they have the same size stomach as a normal mini does.

If it is a colt - I would really talk to your vet about gelding him, whether it is a good idea or not. Arnold was never gelded because we thought it was too much of a risk. So he remains intact, but he doesn't get to see the ladies. But some dwarfs are fine gelding, its a joint decision between you and your vet.

In the winter, you need to pay attention to feet again - if they have any angle, walking in snow or on hard ice/ground could and often does where any skin down. I made Arnold a great big pen with sand in it that was in the barn - so he had plenty of excercise running around the pen and the barn as I did chores.

These guys are fun, comical, smart (Arnold could open a gate that was loosely tied) and very good companions.

BUT I am sorry you had to pay for this dwarf - it should have been a giveaway! Congratulations - enjoy!


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 24, 2009)

It is wonderful that this little one has found you,







because the %#@ breeder who "dumped" him surely wasn't looking out for his best interests.







> I bought a dwarf this weekend.


I cannot even put into WORDS how much it ticks me off that people are so *greedy *as to SELL dwarf foals. GIVE away, perhaps, to approved homes, with as much information given the new owners as possible, about the raising of dwarf foals, and the special care they will likely need throughout their generally shorter lives...but never should they be sold for profit IMHO.



> This foal is not even 3 1/2 months old yet and I know that he was weaned the moment I bought him.


And THIS...to put ANY foal through this type of stress at a stressfull enough time of their lives...$#@@&%!!

GAH!!


----------



## minih (Aug 24, 2009)

I can add nothing in reference to the care of a dwarf, I just wanted to say Bless you!


----------



## jleonard (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know anything about the care of dwarfs, but I see you are in Kentucky. I know that reasearch is being done at UK through the Gluck center, so maybe you could check there. Also, I am in Nicholasville, and there is a place down the road from me that has Pygmy goats for sale, I'll have to see if there is a phone number on the sign next time I go by. Good luck with him!


----------



## krissy3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am appauled that you had to pay for him too, but not suprized. I think you will be a great , caring mom. This forum will guide you in the right direction for sure. Keep us updated , and I am sorry he was taken from his mom so soon. Oh , my friend has a dwarf and he runs around with the others, he is small , but not scary small, and the others are on the small side too. The people on the forum will tell you what to do,. you are awsome for giving him a better life!! he deserves it .


----------



## chandab (Aug 24, 2009)

There is a Yahoo group dedicated to the care of dwarf minis, so that should be a good resource. I'll see if I can link it for you, so you don't have to search for it: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/dwarfminiaturehorses/


----------



## sedeh (Aug 24, 2009)

Bless you for buying him!!



:yeah My very first mini was a dwarf that I took because the owner would have had him euthanized otherwise. He was such a character.....and still is! He was the only mini I had for a few months and he did fine by himself. He fell in love with our Golden Retriever and spent a lot of time in the backyard together. He also made it into the house a few times! When I bought my first mares he was 8 mo old and he did just fine with them. He was a total pest but they tolerated him.



I had him for 3 years but then a friend needed a companion for his pet mini and we tried them out together and it worked great. He's been there for 2 years now and is doing great. His major problems were teeth, feet and he had a narrowed trachea so any respitory illness was a major problem with him. We almost lost him once when he got pneumonia. Good luck with your little guy! Any pictures??


----------



## Annabellarose (Aug 24, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> There are a couple threads on dwarfs for feeding etc. you can look up on here.


I did a search for the word "dwarf" before I posted and I went through the first couple of pages without hitting anything too helpful. I will try it again.



muffntuf said:


> Dwarves can lead very good lives with some care:


I am glad to hear this. I think that he has a chance at "quality of life" for a long time if he keeps heading in the direction that he appears to be heading. He is not as severe (joints, gait, etc.) as some that people here have posted pictures and video of. I will post pictures and video of him for your opinions and further recommendations when I can fit it in. I am going to need a lot of guidance (if any of you are willing) as I know that my veterinarian isn't going to be much help and he is an excellent veterinarian, but this just wasn't something that he had any exposure to in college (as we had a discussion about dwarves on one of his more recent past visits).



muffntuf said:


> If it is a colt - I would really talk to your vet about gelding him, whether it is a good idea or not. Arnold was never gelded because we thought it was too much of a risk. So he remains intact, but he doesn't get to see the ladies. But some dwarfs are fine gelding, its a joint decision between you and your vet.


My intent is to most certainly geld him! That will happen as soon as my veterinarian is comfortable with performing the procedure on him, or, if he's not, I may take him to one of the major equine hospitals in Lexington (thankfully I am only 90 minutes South of Lexington). As I said, my veterinarian hasn't seen him yet. I called his office right after it opened this morning and I am waiting to hear from him as to when he can make a farm call to my farm. I don't want to transport him again so soon. I actually put him in the tack compartment of my Miniature Horse trailer (and before anyone gets huffy about that, my trailer's tack compartment doesn't have a "roof", hard to explain, but he had adequate ventilation, plus it was a glorious, unseasonably cool day) when I brought him home (very slooowly and very, very carefully). I was afraid that he would get tossed around too much in the back in a stall. He rode like a champ; he didn't seem the least bit stressed when I opened the door when I got to the farm.



muffntuf said:


> BUT I am sorry you had to pay for this dwarf - it should have been a giveaway!


Oh, I would do it again in a heartbeat if I had to. Someone actually bid against me for a short while and I was HORRIFIED about it and I said to myself, "I know that someone is thinking that they'll take him home and make him their next herd sire!" GRRR!!!



Sue_C. said:


> It is wonderful that this little one has found you, because the %#@ breeder who "dumped" him surely wasn't looking out for his best interests.
> I cannot even put into WORDS how much it ticks me off that people are so *greedy *as to SELL dwarf foals. GIVE away, perhaps, to approved homes, with as much information given the new owners as possible, about the raising of dwarf foals, and the special care they will likely need throughout their generally shorter lives...but never should they be sold for profit IMHO.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, he didn't make a profit. I was actually impressed that this particular crowd recognized that this foal was not a "quality" animal and did not bid on him. I got some crazy looks from people in the crowd and I am sure that they thought that I was stupid. I don't care! I saw him before the sale and I knew immediately that he would be coming home with me so that he could get the care that he needed.



jleonard said:


> I don't know anything about the care of dwarfs, but I see you are in Kentucky. I know that reasearch is being done at UK through the Gluck center, so maybe you could check there.


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! I will contact them as soon as I can make the time to write them a proper e-mail. I would be willing to donate blood or hair for DNA analysis, pictures, video, etc. to help with someone's research (as long as it didn't mean that he would be harmed). I will say that if he starts to progress down a path where he no longer has "quality of life" or where he would need surgery after surgery after surgery and still not be comfortable, I *will* make a tough decision for him. I knew what I was getting into, rather, I will say that I had an idea of what I was getting into, and I am prepared for what lies ahead of me (and him).



jleonard said:


> Also, I am in Nicholasville, and there is a place down the road from me that has Pygmy goats for sale, I'll have to see if there is a phone number on the sign next time I go by.


If you would do that, I would owe you forever! I do not know anyone in my area that sells or even owns goats, much less pygmys, and I can't make it to my local stock sale anymore as I just got a good job (for this area and after a year and a half of being out of work) and it is held during the day while I am at work and I won't get any vacation time until sometime next year. I need to find someone that would sell a kid to someone as a pet. It would be terrific if I could find a just weaned one that had been handled or was partially tame or at least used to some human contact or interaction.



krissy3 said:


> Oh, my friend has a dwarf and he runs around with the others, he is small, but not scary small, and the others are on the small side too.


I think that he is "scary small" and I just don't think that he will ever have enough height, substance, strength, or agility (to be able to get out of someone's way in time if they chose to bite at or kick at him) to be in with a full-size Miniature Horse and 3 of my other 4 are under 29".

I will try to measure him tonight if I have the time and remember to do so, but my husband (who is also in love) said that he believes that he is approximately 17" at the withers and he is a bit less than 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 24, 2009)

Arnold ended up being 21" tall. And he did spend time with others when he was younger and his legs were good. He would definitely put my 16H horse in his place! But they didn't room together. He also has played with my Shetland stallions when out and about in the barn, and he was a wonderful babysitter for the weanlings when he was younger.

So they maybe small, but they are mighty in heart - that's where good judgement comes along.

Remember - each dwarf is different, it was thought there would be too many complications to geld him, so it wasn't worth it to me. It maybe different in your case.


----------



## smlotsocats (Aug 24, 2009)

I just sent you a PM, if you don't get it please email me, [email protected]


----------



## crponies (Aug 24, 2009)

There is an entire section on the forum called "Dwarfism in Miniatures." It has question and answer post with one of the leading researchers in this area. It is locked to new posts but you can still go and read a bunch of information there.


----------



## wwminis (Aug 24, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]Hi,[/SIZE]

I have sent you a PM!





Bill, Wanalynn & The "Brat Pack"


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

Bless you for taking in this little dwarf - he will be so well worth all the time, effort and expense. He will repay you with lots of LOVE and a special devotion so characteristic of these little special guys.

We have 2 adopted dwarves, they were given to us at birth. The people that had them were so kind and considerate that they sent the moms of the dwarves with the babies until they were 6 months old and were well established and eating well on their own.

We have Treasure and Buddy ( Buddy was gelded with no complications at 1 yr. of age) They are inseperable and have their own little stall with everything at their level.

They both just turned 4 years old in March and I would not trade them for the world.

Here are our special little guys:

Buddy and Treasure


----------



## Flaxenacres (Aug 24, 2009)

I see bill sent you an PM. He will tell you every bit of info and forums you can use. Bill an Janell are very good with people and teaching of dwarfs. The forums Bill tells you about is were I learned everything about Dwarf at first. God bless you for giveing him the life he deserves. Lorie


----------



## Miniv (Aug 24, 2009)

First, for taking on a little one like you have...... Your little dwarf may not live as long, but you will experience a lot of LOVE.




Second, I just KNEW you'd hear from the different folks who can give you the BEST advice and speak from EXPERIENCE.


----------



## mylilgirls (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi

I see you are in KY, I was wondering if you bought him from nashville craigslist? Only because I seen one listing about a week ago for 2000.00 YEP so they not only selling them but SUPER over price them .

We wish you & your new one the best of luck & a long happy life together, It sounds like he will live like a little KING.

Have a good night


----------



## SilverDollar (Aug 25, 2009)

You are a kind and compassionate person for taking in this little guy. Good for you and may you have many happy years together.





mylilgirls, I saw what is quite obviously a dwarf posted for sale on one of the sale websites. His price has recently been reduced to $1,500 (he _was _at $2,500!) There is no mention in the ad that he is a dwarf. I don't know enough about them to know if he is what's considered a "minimal" dwarf.


----------



## LyndaA (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi - I know the original post is 3 years old! If you still check this tread, I'm wondering how your new little guy is doing?



Has he had any issues or health problems?

It sounds like you just came across him and your heart was moved to help him. Bless you.

I would love to have a dwarf and I know that I am judged for saying that. I certainly don't wish dwarfism on any horse but the thing is, I know it happens and I want to be able to offer a wonderful, life-long home with all the care they would ever need to one of these special little creatures. I have always been drawn to special needs animals and have owned horses for 30 years (including a mini for the last 12 years). I've been searching for a dwarf for 2 years and because I am so against people trying to make a profit off of a dwarf, I refuse to pay the crazy purchase price most people ask for them.

In any case, I really would love an update!


----------



## pinck43 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have dwarf and just love her. When we are home she just wanders the yard. They do need special love and attention. Have fun. We were given another dwarf to keep her company, but she could have cared less. She is the talk of the neighborhood.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ditto on Bill and Janell as the best resources to help out. I had a dwarf several years ago and they are so incredibly sweet and yes, they absolutely have special needs. Bill and Janell can definitely help provide valuable information to you.

Best wishes,

Liz N.


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 3, 2012)

Annabellarose, I just bought a dwarf too! Back in May I found a little filly that was 10 days and that was exactly what I was looking for so I bought her.But of course she couldn't come to live with me until she was weaned so I went to visit her at least once a week. There was another mare with a dwarf foal that was born 1 month ahead of mine in the same paddock. So I got to know the little dwarf Josie as I spent time with my Misty. After spending time gathering information here and on line I decided to get Josie too!! She is Misty's companion, buddy, sister, BFF what ever you want to call it but they should not have been separated. Now Josie will have a forever home with Misty and nothing will be expected of her but to live a happy life. I will take care of her as well as Misty. Already she is right at our sides as I train Misty to walk on a lead line!! She is definatly our loving little sidekick. You have done the "right thing" by giving that baby a good home where he can "just be himself" and be happy! So Congrats to you, I think both of us have begun a very loving and rewarding journey with our babies!!


----------



## Linda Reyburn (Nov 11, 2012)

I have three dwarf minis--a mare and two geldings-- and over 50 head of minis. Long story how they came to me. But for some reason, I was blessed to become their caregiver. Should I need to disburse my entire herd, these three would be the last to go. No one should purposely breed for them and should exercise caution not to breed known dwarf producers to each other. For me, these three little ones are gifts from God. They have formed their own little herd with the run of the big barn, back yard, back porch and where ever it is safe for them to be. Mine have good legs and can run and play. They have hoof issues and mostly teeth issues. Crowding in their sinuses makes them prone to infection and snotty noses, but we finally got that cleared. They are the only horses on the farm that not only know where their room is located, but will actually go their room when told to do so. Caution when administering anesthetic to these little ones! When it came time to geld the first boy, my vet did extensive research to determine why a large number of dwarfs did not recover from anesthetic. He was told by an expert from a vet teaching hospital that it is because their small windpipe can collapse. So to be safe, he and the second boy were gelded the old fashioned way with only local anesthetic. They were gelded with access to oxygen if needed. Both boys did well. The weanlings run with my 3 Ds and it has been beneficial for all of them. The little mare dwarf keeps them in line and they know to scatter when she pins her ears or swings her little behind around to give a swift kick. When children visit the farm and get the tour, they are most always attracted to the 3 Ds. After an interview for a school project, a first grader turned to her Dad and said "Guess which horse is my favorite" pointing at the little mare with a severe underbite. We asked if it was because she is sweet and loving. She replied that it is because "She is always smiling at me!" Might be a better world if we could look at it through a child's perspective sometimes. You will be the winner for having acquired this little one. Look for another for a companion. I recommend a supplement such as Purina Enrich 32 adjusted for their size. Regular farrier care from a good farrier and regular dental care from a knowledgable equine dental care provider are musts.


----------

